# Bear Paw Outfitters (Dan the Bear Man)



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

Anyone hunt with him this year or in the past? Ever did a DIY hunt in the Baraga unit he guides in? Any issues either way? Would like to get some feedback.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm in his area right now. I have 3 baits hitting really well. He thinks he owns state land, he tried to run 3 do it yourselfers out. Told them they were in HIS area. I met him at the gas station, idiot in my book


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

That is the 4th group he has tried that with this year that I know of. He tried the same with my dad and I. I had just keyed the door to the cabin we rented and he was already flexing his beer muscles. Threatened to call the DNR. Knows so and so officer from Baraga and if he cant find a violation he will make some up to run us out. He claimed to have me surrounded by 4 baits, had a few other locations I am aware of in the Baraga unit, claims to bait Amasa unit and Gwinn also. I know a commercial guide can run 12 baits total. Id say he has that many in Baraga alone. Would anything be done if complaints are filed for the constant harassment? This is my second time bear hunting in the area in the last four years and had the same issue in the past. Couldnt even enjoy the hunt with my dad this year at all.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

If he really is a licensed guide, I'd call in a heart beat. I also would have called his bluff and told him you'd save him the trouble and call the DNR right then.

If he's licensed, I would think they can revoke that license, or not give him one next year. If the Local CO really is his buddy, don't forget everyone has a boss.

I had an issue in Ontario several years ago with an outfitter. The local CO really was his buddy, and gave me a hard time. After a few phone calls, the MNR had people in the outfitters camp as hunters the next season, docmented and prosecuted alot of violations. And the Local CO had to find another job.


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

There are NO licensed guides in Michigan state forests. You are required to have a use permit. They have to stay off CFA land. Call the RAP line if you have a problem. If no one calls on hunter harassment issues , then they keep getting away with it. I would call the field office as well. If on CFA, call the land manager, the land manager has to call the DNR, if they don't they can loose their tax exempt status. The clients are not on violation but the guide is guilty of trespass. National forest has different requirements, so if on national forest call them.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

I will have to make some calls. Thanks for the PM's with info as well. The sad thing was 2 of the gentleman that stopped us to talk were in their 70's I'd guess and were pretty shook up about running into him. No sense in the way he is handling business and dealing with fellow hunters. I did tell him to make the call to the DNR since I had nothing to hide or be worried about. I knew he wouldnt call and was just trying to run us off.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Please call Senator Tom Casperson's office at: 517-373-7840 and explain about the harassment by the commercial baiter on public land.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Please call Senator Tom Casperson's office at: 517-373-7840 and explain about the harassment by the commercial baiter on public land.


What is the difference between a bear guide and a commercial baiter?


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

That's a worthy question, John. I define a commercial baiter as an individual who is only in it for the money. There are very few individuals in that "business" I would give the respect of calling them a guide. MDNR and the NRC has done nothing to improve their ethics, or hold them accountable for misdeeds and as a result a lot of Michigan sportsmen suffer the consequences. Unfortunately, guide's like Hank Pole are few and far between in this state.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Rich, you probably know alot of the credible guides up there. Maybe a list of them would help others who are in the market for a bear guide. One thing I like about Bowsite is they have an Outfitters Report section. It's where folks can go to post their reviews on the outfitters they used. That would be a handy thing for MS members. John


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

TVCJohn said:


> Rich, you probably know alot of the credible guides up there. Maybe a list of them would help others who are in the market for a bear guide. One thing I like about Bowsite is they have an Outfitters Report section. It's where folks can go to post their reviews on the outfitters they used. That would be a handy thing for MS members. John


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *TVCJohn*
> _Rich, you probably know alot of the credible guides up there. Maybe a list of them would help others who are in the market for a bear guide. One thing I like about Bowsite is they have an Outfitters Report section. It's where folks can go to post their reviews on the outfitters they used. That would be a handy thing for MS members. John_
> 
> 
> [Atchison/]


That is one way to hold outfitters and guides accountable and get the word out to interested folks researching them to learn the good and bad.

*Maybe the Mods* will kick this idea around and create a Outfitters/Guides Report section. Below is the link to the Bowsite one so folks can get an idea of what it can offer.

http://www.bowsite.com/bowsite/OUTFITTERREPORTS/outfitter.cfm


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

John, I only know a couple I would recommend. Most saturate an area with bait sites that are too close together. Its more cost effective and a little less costly to maintain. Others operate illegally on CFA land and coach clients to lie for them. I really feel MDNR and the NRC has an obligation to sportsmen to regulate and manage guiding in Michigan....weeding out felons, game law violators, require first aide and CPR training, etc. The state of Maine is a good example of how to manage hunting guides. I did some guiding off and on over the past 45 years or so.....and am not a big fan of guiding for black bear in Michigan.
I really admire the folks who take the time to learn about bears and enjoy setting up their own hunt. Seems to me if folks want their sons and daughters to learn how to hunt....paying to kill something instead of developing the skills to do it on their own does not do much for hunter retention.


----------



## rein1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Stay away from this idiot ,, period.. there are done decent
guides in the baraga unit ,,,


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

rein1 said:


> Stay away from this idiot ,, period.. there are done decent
> guides in the baraga unit ,,,


??
no decent guides?
dozens of decent guides?

Sincerely interested in your perspective on this...


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

I spoke with the dnr this morning and they are well aware of this clown. The co said he's watching him and knows he tries to run people off. I was told that if one party would complain directly instead of hearing it secondhand he could nail him for hunter harassment


----------



## Lakavea (Feb 14, 2011)

I've had to call the local CO several about being harassed...it has always worked out well for me....and not so well for those doing the harassing. 


Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Maybe this is one of those times when the three S' s should come into play.:lol:


----------



## base3ecorse (Dec 12, 2008)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> John, I only know a couple I would recommend. Most saturate an area with bait sites that are too close together. Its more cost effective and a little less costly to maintain. Others operate illegally on CFA land and coach clients to lie for them. I really feel MDNR and the NRC has an obligation to sportsmen to regulate and manage guiding in Michigan....weeding out felons, game law violators, require first aide and CPR training, etc. The state of Maine is a good example of how to manage hunting guides. I did some guiding off and on over the past 45 years or so.....and am not a big fan of guiding for black bear in Michigan.
> I really admire the folks who take the time to learn about bears and enjoy setting up their own hunt. Seems to me if folks want their sons and daughters to learn how to hunt....paying to kill something instead of developing the skills to do it on their own does not do much for hunter retention.


Who are the good guides you speak of. Need help for next year.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

I know this is an older thread. Anyone know if this clown is still around. My family has also come face to face with this guy. Hung it up for a quite a few years, but gonna give it another go this year. Just wondering if we will be likely to be graced with his presence again?


----------

